# Where are all the old guys?



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Just thought I would ask...
Haven't been in the snow for almost 30 years, but did some skiing in CA (Mamoth,Lake Tahoe, Snow Summit) and a lot more surfboarding along the coast from Santa Monica to Long Beach. Matter of fact hung out with Dewey Webber back in the 60's when he was developing the surfboard as we know it today. Left CA for WA 2 years ago and only last week had a chance to drive up to Mt. Spokane Ski Park. I was fascinated seeing snowboarding up close for the first time. I came back down the mountain and Googled "Utube snowboard" and watched several clips on snowboarding...even more fastinating. Then I followed some links detailing snowboard design, construction, manufacturers, etc. and found that to be very interesting also...many sites have done a good job representing the sport. BUT, I never have seen anybody much older than late 20's on a snowboard. I know a person's health, reaction time, balance and all that comes into play, but I see people my age (70) and older doing a great job on skis but no snowboards.... so I'm just wondering why. I am very healthy, strong...been a pilot since 18 years old and still active, hence must pass the FAA flight physical every year. So it is perplexing to me why I have not seen a single person over 30 years old (guessing) on a snowboard. Is there something I am missing? Lemme know...and you won't hurt my feelings, but you might save me $500 or so for snowboard equipment if I'm about to do something dumb.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Snowboarding is a relatively new sport as compared to skiing. That's why you don't see as many 30+ and baby boomers. I on the other hand, just gave it a shot a couple weeks ago and I'm 34. I don't have the opportunity to ride very often since I live in Texas. I wakeboard rather than water ski, so I'm not surprised that snowboarding is more appealing to me. Marketing has a lot to do with it as well. Just google the name Shaun White. That's why there are more kids involved in the sport. 

This site has a pretty good explanation of the history of snowboarding. 
Snowboarding History | Origin of Snowboard


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome, there are some old ones at Mt Baker, mostly mid week mornings...you should come over and visit the holyland. This next weekend is the annual gathering. Regularly see a few older than myself (50) and would be happy to help get you going and give you a tour of the hill.

Also check, Grays On Trays :: Index


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm 32 and just started last year. For me it was needing something to do during the winter. I've really progressed this year and can't get enough of it. If only work wouldn't get in the way of me getting out more often.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

*Relatively new sport...*



ThugHunter said:


> Snowboarding is a relatively new sport as compared to skiing. That's why you don't see as many 30+ and baby boomers. I on the other hand, just gave it a shot a couple weeks ago and I'm 34. I don't have the opportunity to ride very often since I live in Texas. I wakeboard rather than water ski, so I'm not surprised that snowboarding is more appealing to me. Marketing has a lot to do with it as well. Just google the name Shaun White. That's why there are more kids involved in the sport.
> 
> This site has a pretty good explanation of the history of snowboarding.
> Snowboarding History | Origin of Snowboard


Check-check on that ThudHunter...I thought of the "relatively new sport" reason, but on the other hand I am also hold a hot air balloon pilot rating and that sport as we know it today is only about 20 years old in the US also, AND most pilots are a lot older than the snowboaders age. Of course it costs a lot more to get into ballooning than snowboarding and that could be he mitigating circumstance. As for this Shaun White, Oh yeah..he came up on my Utube research all right. What an insperation this man is to the sport. I only hope his didication to the sport will earn him a place in the food chain$$ of life, because the likes of his and others like his dedication to the sport must be a huge initiative to those who will follow his passon. I do not aspire to be a Shaun White....I only want to be able to get down the slopes in one peace gracefully and slide up to the lift without falling down and do it all over again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Well thank you Wrathfuldeity for the invitation. I see the peak of Mt. Baker sticking out of the clouds on many of my flights back South. I presume it is a much more ambitious mountian than my little 6000 foot Mt. Spokane. For now I am gathering the information from people like you and hopefully will assemle the courage to go out and attack my little mountain here only 4 miles up the road from my level at 3000 feet AGL.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

OK on all that SnoWulf....
I've been where you've been, first with an old C150 and later the faithful old C182 instrument platform...I loved that airplane. All at Long Beach airport in CA. Good times and a long long time ago. I still fly backup for vacationing co-pilots in a Beach King Air C-90, a Beach Duke B-60 and a little Hawker H-125. Those flights are all out of CA, either Van Nuys or Long Beach airport. I hang out at Felts Field often which is only 10 minutes down the hill from my home on Mt. Spokane as he crow flies. The little resturant still has the best breakfast in town. But back to the subject, I am encouraged by your "puts". Like you, I don't want to tear up the side of the hill, I just want to be able to see-saw down the runs, dig the heels in and stop whenever, and finally slide back to the lift with some semblance of grace. So I am encouraged by you response. So far from what information I have gathered, my plan will be to go take a couple lessons before this season is over here in WA, then catch some season closeout sales on equipment this year and be ready for next year. Good luck on you aviation pursuit....it really offers another degree of freedom only aviators understand. I got my jumpstart in the US Navy, but my daughter came up through general aviation and is now a 1st officer for Alaska Airlines. Thanks again for your response.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

HA! I really appreciate these responses to my whining about the "old Guys". But you have brought up another good point about the cost$$ Snowman. Without even knowing, I guessed the price of a snowboard setup would be around $500+. I figured that out just watching the kids on the slops while sipping an Alaskan Ale in the Mt. Spokane saloon last weekend and wondering were these kids got the shackles to spring for their classy looking equipment....I mean, with all the graphics, it just looked pricy. That was last week and since then I have checked at the local Big-5 and found that I was pretty close if your looking for off-the-shelf equipment. I would guess that a pro-shop that is set up to fit you up and do all the binder mounting would run a little more, but it would be my guess that getting fitted right would be money well spent. Like any beginner could use all help he could get. Anyhow, I know what I gotta do now. We've got a few more weeks of snow on the mountain and I am going to rent my gear and take a couple lessons while the season snow lasts. By end of season, I will hit the local pro-shop sales and get fitted with the right stuff. I am 6-1 and 185 lbs. so I know already I will take a 60 to 63 board, a size 10 boot and a 2-strap binder and helmet and I will be good to go. Thx again for your response. Iv'e been in NY many times, mostly at IBM Federal System Division in Broom County. I mostly remember the good food.


----------

